# نبذة عن صناعة الحديد والصلب



## عبد الجبار (12 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هذه نبذه مبسطة عن صناعة الحديد والصلب باسلوبى

نبدأ بإذن الله

المادة الخام لصناعة الحديد هى الحديد الاسفنجى والخردة (حديد يعاد تصنيعه) 

يتم استيراد الحديد الاسفنجى من بعض الدول مثل البرازيل وغيرها 

يتم ادخال الحديد الاسفنجى مصنع الاختزال المباشر (فرن مدركس) ليقوم بعملية اختزال للحديد واخرج الشوائب منه ليكون صالحا للاستخدام

اما بالنسبة للخردة فجزء منها محلى والآخر مستورد

يتم وضع الخردة فى فرن القوس الكهربى ويضاف إليها حديد اسفنجى وتتم عملية الصهر فى هذا الفرن فى درجة حرارة تصل إلى 1500 درجة مئوية

بعد تمام الانصهار يدخل الحديد المنصهر إلى فرن البوتقة (Ladle Furnace ) 

وفائدة هذا الفرن هى ضبط درجة الحرارة وضبط نسب المواد داخل الحديد 

يخرج الحديد من فرن البوتقة ثم يدخل إلى ماكينة الصب المستمر 

حيث يتم صب الحديد المنصهر على شكل قوالب بابعاد 12mm*12mm*16m

وبعد هذه العملية يدخل إلى مصنع الدرفلة حيث يخرج منه كمنتج نهائى يستخدم فى الانشائات
والمبانى

ولو أى حد عنده استفسار انا تحت امركم


----------



## B2000 (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## miltronique (13 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك الاخ عبد الجبار على هذا الموضوع القيم والمهم في نفس الوقت لبلداننا العربية
عندي الكثير من الاسئلة في هذا الموضوع وساطرحها عليك واحدا تلو الاخر حتى لا اكثر عليك
1. ماهو الحديد الاسفنجي؟ ومامعنى مصنع الاختزال؟ أو ما معنى اختزال الحديد؟ ولماذا هذه العملية ضرورية؟


----------



## mazen1973 (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات ويا ريت تستمر في طرح مثل تلك المعلومات المفيده وبتفصيل اكثر
وعندي سوال عن cast steel ما هي انواعه ومميزاته


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (13 مايو 2009)

يا ريت لو في كتاب عن هذة الصناعة حتي نكون مثل احمد عز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.محمود جمال (13 مايو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبد الجبار (13 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على المرور
وردا على أخى MILTRONIQUE
يعتبر الصلب اساس اى صناعة وتقوم عليه الكثير من الصناعات لذالك ينبغى لآى دولة تبحث عن الريادة فى مجال الصناعة ان تكون منتجة للصلب

يوجد خام الحديد فى الطبيعه على صورة اكسيد حديد اما هيماتيت او ميجناتيت (Hematite,Magnetite)واساس سبيكة الصلب هو الحديد و الكربون لذالك نحتاج لطريقة يتم بها انتزاع(هذه العملية تسمى الأختزال) الأوكسجين وبعد زالك يتم اضافة الكربون . و اختزال مباشر تعنى ان يكون غازات الأختزال ملامسة مباشرة مع خام الحديد وتكون درجة حرارة التفاعل بين 900-800 C اى ان عملية الأختزال تتم دون وصول الحديد لدرجة الأنصهار .

هناك ثلاث طرق اساسية لأنتاج الصلب:
1- Blast furnce Producing pig Iron
2-Direct Redction Producing Directreduced Iron(DRI 
3-Smelter Producing Pig Iron
وبعد ذالك يتم ظبط و تحسين خواص هذهالمنتجات من خلال
1-Electrical Arc Furnce (EAF
2- Basic Oxgyen Furnace 
حيث يصبح بعدها المعدن منصهر وسائل ويمكن تشكيله ليصبح مادة اولية لأى صناعة مثل انتاج البليت الذى يستخدم بعد ذالك فى صناعة حديد التسليح.
للأمانة منقووووووووووول من موقع التقنية


----------



## عبد الجبار (13 مايو 2009)

أخى مازن شكرا على المرور

وبصراحة انا لا ادرى ما هى انواع cast steel


----------



## عبد الجبار (13 مايو 2009)

اخى مصطفى سعد

علشان تكون مثل احمد العز مش بالكتاب لكن باشياء اخرى وربنا يوفقك


----------



## عبد الجبار (13 مايو 2009)

هذه الصفحة لجميع اخوانى فيها ما يشفى عن الحديد

وياريت تعجبكوا

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/حديد#....84_.D8.A7.D9.84.D9.85.D8.A8.D8.A7.D8.B4.D8.B1


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (13 مايو 2009)

مشكور على هذة المعلومات القيمه وزاد الله من امثالك


----------



## احمد محمد وهاب (15 مايو 2009)

حسننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## miltronique (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك الاخ عبد الجبار
هل يمكنك شرح طرق انتاج الحديد الصب (بالعربي لاني لا احسن الانجليزية فنحن ندرس فقط بالفرنسية)
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (19 مايو 2009)

*مشكور على هذة المعلومات القيمه وزاد الله من امثالك*​


----------



## ديدين (19 مايو 2009)

بعد إذن المهندس عبد الجبار أضع بين أيديكم هذه الصورة التي تبين كيفية إنتاج الأزهار و الأصلاب.



​


----------



## عبد الجبار (20 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

أشكركم جميعا على المرور

بالنسبة للاخ miltronique فانا للاسف ليس عندى شرح باللغة العربية 

ونشكر الاخ ديدين على هذه الصورة الرائعة المبسطة الفيدة جدا


----------



## I love life (20 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## senator (21 مايو 2009)

شكراً اخوي 
ولنعلم انه اول ما اكتشف الحديد كان في تركيا في الانضول وكانو يستخدمون عمليه الطرق لتخلص من الشوأب في المعدن 
وبعدها قام الصين بأنتاج حديد الزهر باستخدام الافران 
هذا ما حبيت اضيفه 
شكراً


----------



## عبد الجبار (21 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المرور

وهذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## miltronique (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للجميع على الردود والمساهمة.
هل يمكن اعادة صهر نفايات الحديد المستعمل؟ وكيف ذلك ان أمكن؟ اقصد إعادة التصنيع


----------



## عبد الجبار (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

كما ذكرت لكم ان صناعة الحديد تقوم على اعادة التصنيع للحديد المستعمل (الخردة)

وينم ذلك الصهر فى أفران القوص الكهربى وتصل فيه درجة الحديد المنصهر إلى 1500 درجة


----------



## miltronique (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للأخ عبد الجبار على كل ما قدم وعلى صبره علي.
لو أراد شخص ما إعادت تصنيع الحديد .... بدل بيعه للخارج بأبخس الأثمان ..... فماذا يجب أن يفعل ............................. لينطلق من الصفر وغير مستعجل للنتيجة المهم هو وضع الركيزة الاساسية ..................................... كما بدأوا لنصل كما وصلوا أو أكثر


----------



## عبد الجبار (25 مايو 2009)

وعليكم السلام أخى

ولا يهمك أى شئ وانا تحت أمرك فى أى وقت

امتثالا لقول الله تعالى "وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الاثم والعدوان"

أما بالنسبة لسؤالك فهل تريد أن تبنى مصنعا للحديد أم أنا أخطأت الفهم

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ديدين (25 مايو 2009)

miltronique قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا للأخ عبد الجبار على كل ما قدم وعلى صبره علي.
> لو أراد شخص ما إعادت تصنيع الحديد .... بدل بيعه للخارج بأبخس الأثمان ..... فماذا يجب أن يفعل ............................. لينطلق من الصفر وغير مستعجل للنتيجة المهم هو وضع الركيزة الاساسية ..................................... كما بدأوا لنصل كما وصلوا أو أكثر


 
بعد إذن الأخ المهندس عبد الجبار
للعلم فإن إنتاج الصلب يتم بطريقتين:

1- إما عن طريق حديد الزهر أول الإنصهار الذي تكون فيه نسبة الكربون عالية من 2% إلى 4.2%، ثم يتم خفض نسبة الكربون إلى ما دون 1.67% للحصول على الصلب.

2- و إما عن طريق إستعادة الخردة الحديدية و تحويلها إلى صلب من جديد كما ذكر الأخ عبد الجبار مشكورا.

و عودة لسؤالك أخي الكريم، ممكن لأي واحد أن يعيد صناعة الحديد لكن يجب أن نعلم أن مصنع الحديد مصنع كبير و يتطلب الكثير من الأموال و الخبرات و المهارات، فإن توفرت هذه الإمكانيات فما المانع أن تقوم صناعة الحديد و الصلب في الوطن كما قامت في أوطان كثيرة مثل البرازيل و اليابان و أمريكا و كندا و آخرها الهند مع شركة أرسلور ميتال.

تحياتي . . .


----------



## عبد الجبار (25 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخى ديدين على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## miltronique (25 مايو 2009)

الخبرات والمهارات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هذه هي المشكلة


----------



## miltronique (25 مايو 2009)

أذكر عندما كنت صغيرا في بداية الثمانينات كنت أرى جدي رحمه الله أمام فرن كبير يفرغ سائل معدني في قالب لصناعة أشياء اعتقد فلاحية لكن اليوم لم أعد أرى هذه الاشياء ولم يكن يومها عنده مصنع و خبرات ومهارات 
وهذا ما قصدت به حجر أساس ......... لأننا للأسف لم نكمل عليه المسيرة....................


----------



## عبد الجبار (25 مايو 2009)

أخى الخبرات والمهارات موجودة ولكن كل شئ بثمنه

أى أنه كلما تدفع مرتبات أكثر تحصل على خبرات أكبر وأكفأ

والله الموفق


----------



## miltronique (29 مايو 2009)

ماهي أقصى درجة حرارة يمكن أن أصل إليها بفرن الغاز وكيف يكون شكله لإدابة بعض المعادن 
مع العلم أن المساحة التي خصصتها للفرن حوالي 4 * 4 م يعني غرفة


----------



## ديدين (29 مايو 2009)

miltronique قال:


> ماهي أقصى درجة حرارة يمكن أن أصل إليها بفرن الغاز وكيف يكون شكله لإدابة بعض المعادن
> مع العلم أن المساحة التي خصصتها للفرن حوالي 4 * 4 م يعني غرفة


 
هنا دخلنا في موضوع آخر
هناك فرق بين القولبة (أو السباكة) و إنتاج الأصلاب و الأزهار 

فإنتاج الأصلاب و الأزهار (و يدعى بعلم التعدين أو Metallurgy) تتم بجمع الحديد الخام الموجود في الطبيعة ثم تصفيته ثم إضافة كمية من الكربون (فحم الكوك) ثم إنصهار الخليط في الفرن العالي لدرجة تقارب 1600°م . فهذا المصنع كبير نوعا ما و يكون شكله كما في الصور التالية:






و هذا شكل الفرن العالي:





و هذه بعض مرافقه الأساسية






















أما السباكة أو القولبة فهي تستخدم المعادن التي تنتج في مثل هذه المصانع، ثم نقوم بتذويبها ثم صبها في قوالب معدنية أو من الرمل لتعطي للقطعة بعد تصلبها شكلها النهائي (أنقر على الروابط التالية لمتابعة العملية)
http://www.fondeursdefrance.org/img/s1_3/6_etapes.swf
http://www.fondeursdefrance.org/img/s1_3/technologies.swf


أما بخصوص سؤالك حول درجة الحرارة، فبإمكاني أن أعطيك درجة الفرن الخاص بمعادن الحديد و الكربون (يعني الأصلاب و الأزهار) فيجب أن تنحصر بين 1540°م و 1170°م حسب المنحنى التالي الخاص بالحديد و الكربون.









أما بخصوص الطاقة المستعملة للفرن، هي بالأساس كهربائية أو إستعمال غازات معينة (ليس بغاز البوتان) للحصول على درجة حرارة عالية.

أما بخصوص المساحة، 4x4م فهي كافية إذا أخذنا بعين الإعتبار أن الفرن من الحجم الصغير أو المتوسط.

أتمنى لك افستفادة بهذه المعلومات في انتظار معلومات أخرى من طرف الإخوة المهندسين المتخصصين في الميدان.

تحياتي . . .


----------



## عبد الجبار (29 مايو 2009)

حياك الله أخى

معلومات كتير كتير مفيدة


----------



## ديدين (29 مايو 2009)

كل الفضل يرجع إليك أخي الكريم
تقبل تحياتي . . .


----------



## miltronique (30 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة وعلى هذه الصور
لكن هذا المصنع كبير جدا السؤال هل بدأوا أول مصنع بهذا الحجم
في الحقيقة أنا أريد القولبة أو السباكة وقبل ردك هذا كنت أحسبها شيء واحد

فشكرا لك على تنويري


----------



## عبد الجبار (30 مايو 2009)

أخى الحبيب من مشاركاتك اتوقع انك تريد ان تقوم بعمل مشروع استثمارى فى هذا المجال

فإن كان ذلك بالفعل 

فلابد من دراسة الموضوع جيدا

ودراسة السوق 

وعمل دراسة جدوى للمشروع

وخاصة فى ظروف الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية

ولا بأس أن نشترك معا فى مثل هذا العمل

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## miltronique (31 مايو 2009)

ليس بعد فقط بعض التجارب فلا توجد عندي اي معلومات في هذا المجال
والورشة عندي مفتوحة لاي شخص يريد التعلم وعندي عدة دراسات جدوى وأفكار أقدمها للشباب الذين يطلبون من استشارات بحكم أني عملت في عدة ميادين وأنا لا أبخل على أي أحد بأي معلومة وخاصة الجامعيين


----------



## عبد الجبار (31 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى ونفع الله بك


----------



## miltronique (2 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هل يمكن اذابة الحديد المستعمل واعادة استخدامه؟ (في السباكة والقولبة)
وهل للحديد أنواع يجب خلطها او عدم خلطها؟


----------



## ديدين (2 يونيو 2009)

قبل الإجابة يجب التذكير بما يلي:
- أنه لا يمكن استخدام الحديد كمعدن خام في إنتاج القطع و إنما يستخدم كخليط مع الكربون أساسا
- أنه يوجد صنفان من المعادن الحديدية: الأزهار (أو حديد الزهر) و الأصلاب
الأزهار: هي أمزجة من الحديد ( العنصر الأساسي) و نسبة تتراوح ما بين 1.67% و 4.2% من الكربون، و فيها:
الأزهار ذات الغرافيت الرقائقي و مثال على رمزه : EN-GJL-200
الأزهار الطروقية و مثال على رمزه: EN-GJMB-450-6 أو EN-GJMW-450-6
الأزهار ذات الغرافيت الكروي و مثال رمزه: EN-GJS-400-18

الأصلاب: هي أمزجة من الحديد ( العنصر الأساسي) و نسبة تتراوح ما بين 0.04% و 1.4% من الكربون، و فيها:
الأصلاب غير الممزوجة: و تنقسم إلى :
أصلاب للإستخدام العام : مثل S 235
أصلاب للإنشاءات الميكانيكية: مثل E 335
أصلاب مخصصة للمعالجات الحرارية: مثل C 40
و الأصلاب الممزوجة: و تنقسم إلى :
أصلاب ضعيفة المزج: و هي التي لا تتعدى نسبة أحد العناصر المضافة فيها 5% مثل: 40Ni Cr Mo17
أصلاب قوية المزج: و هي التي تتعدى نسبة أحد العناصر المضافة فيها على الأقل 5% مثل: 18-10 X5 Cr Ni

هذه إذن مختلف أمزجة الحديد و كل مزيج لديه خصائص ميكانيكية مختلفة عن الآخر و لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن تخلط في بعضها البعض.

أما بخصوص سؤالك الأول: فأمزجة الحديد المسترجعة غالبا ما تكون من أنواع مختلفة و بالتالي مختلفة التركيب فلو خلطناها فسنحصل حتما على مزيج غير معروف الخصائص و بالتالي لا نستطيع معرفة إن كان سيقاوم الإجهادات المفروضة عليه أم لا.

هذا ما لدي لحد الآن، و إن كانت لديك تساؤلات أخرى أقدر عليها فسأكون في الخدمة إن شاء الله.

تحياتي . . .


----------



## miltronique (4 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

كيف يمكن أن أعرف نوع حديد ما؟


----------



## عبد الجبار (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

يمكنك أخى الكريم معرفة نوع الحديد عن طريق المعامل الكيميائية


----------



## miltronique (17 يونيو 2009)

41..السلام عليكم
هل لكل خليط درجة حرارة خاصة للذوبان؟


----------



## sameh younis (18 يونيو 2009)

thanks but we ask more


----------



## ديدين (18 يونيو 2009)

miltronique قال:


> 41..السلام عليكم
> هل لكل خليط درجة حرارة خاصة للذوبان؟


 
بالطبع كلما تغيرت النسبة المئوية للكربون في معادن الحديد تتغير درجة ذوبانها.
أنظر المخطط التالي:



 
فكل ما تراه باللون الأحمر هو سائل
و كل ما هو باللون الأصفر هو سائل + صلب
و كل ما عدا ذلك (أي في الأسفل) هو صلب.
فلو أخذت صلب بنسبة 1.7 % من الكربون راح تلاحظ من المنحنى البياني أن درجة ذوبان هذا المعدن هي 1400° تقريبا و لو أخذت معدن بنسبة 3 % راح تكون درجة ذوبانه أقل (في حدود 1300° و هكذا إلى أن تصل إلى نسبة قدرها 4.2% حينها يكون الذوبان في حدود 1150°.
فمن المنحنى البياني نلاحظ أن درجة ذوبان المعادن ليست ثابتة.

ملاحظة: هذا المنحنى خاص بالمعادن الحديدية (يعني أصلاب و أزهار).

تحياتي . . .


----------



## م/محمد عادل السيد (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم أشكر من ساهم بمعلوماته وجزاه الله كل خير .
أحب أضيف جزء صغير بخصوص السؤال عن أنواع cast steel إذا كان السأل يقصد cast Iron فإن أنواع الcast Iron هى:
1.white cast Iron
2.grey cast Iron
3.Malleable cast Iron
4.Nodular cast Iron
والفرق بين كل نوع يرجع إلى نسبة الكربون وأيضا نسبة السيليكون.


----------



## ياسر عبدالمحسن (29 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع الجميل وياريت مواضيع تفصيليه اكثر


----------



## GHAREEB ELHGARE (29 مايو 2010)

أخى العزيز عايز اعرف تأثير العناصر الكميائية فى حديد التسليح كمنتج مثل C.Mn.Si.S.P


----------



## samurai505 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

رجاء من أخى العزيز شرح Electrode Regulation


----------



## ايمن القباطي (11 يناير 2011)

ماهي الفحوصات الكيميائية والفيزيائية التي توجد في مصانع الحديد ؟


----------



## Elmasry358 (2 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا*

شكرا لحضرتك


----------

